# Thumper is happy



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Bought him an early Father's Day present. Got him a TenPoint crossbow. Wow at the price but he works hard.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice choice, bet he'll like that!


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thumper will be thumpin' whitetails come Fall! Mmmm, tenderloin.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice. :2thumb: I have a Velocity Lionheart I bought late last year. 
I have a couple that are begging me to bowhunt their place this fall (can't use a firearm because of neighbors). Wife is sick of them eating all her flowers and shrubs. Hubby says there usually is a nice 10 pt. buck hanging out with about 6-7 does.
I can't wait. artydance:


----------

